# Anyone Been Out Yet?



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 15, 2008)

I went out Sunday afternoon in the gale force winds. My dad's friend dropped me off at one spot. I sat for an hour with no response from the birds. I get in the truck to head to another spot and we see a gobbler with two jakes in a field not on our property. I set up on our land closest to the field to try to call the big fella in. Once again, the wind kept the turkeys and me from being able to hear much of anything. When we left, my dad's friend called and said the bird's hadn't moved but 50 yards and another gobbler joined them. He would have tried to kill one, but his back is messed up, so he can't do much walking or sitting against a tree. I went back Monday morning to try to kill one, but of course a cold front moves in and shuts them up. I didn't hear a single gobble in two days of hunting. There's still time here, but I can't go this weekend, so that means I got to tag one in the last weekend of the season.


SOB. These tracks were from late Sunday or early Monday when I was at different spots.

Tracks going along the right side of the road in the mud.






All I found Sunday afternoon


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice Pictures, turkeys are some much fun to hunt. Your birds are just the eastern strain like the birds around me right? Good luck with getting one, they can be really tough at times. Atleast you know they are in the area, that is the #1 thing you need to have to get one.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep, the turkeys around here are Easterns. I like turkey hunting more than deer hunting, but these turkeys really make me mad some times. Maybe I'll luck up and have one make a dumb mistake. Good luck if you get out.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks. I know what you mean about them getting you mad. I remember when I was 15 or 16 and I would have 4 different gobblers gobbling in the woods, but could not see a single one of them. This would happen week after week of the season, it was very annoying, I still don't know what I was doing wrong.


----------

